# This is madness



## edzwa (Sep 2, 2007)

Brian Lopes riding really really fast Make sure you watch the section in the tight trees at the end OMG SO FAST!!!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

I bet his brakes were stone cold at the d of that run.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Impressive!! :eekster: I heard he is known for braking chains coming out off starting lines.


----------



## coldsteele (Jul 9, 2004)

Man I can't imagine going through Hornet that FAST!


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

First I thought they must have sped up the video at least a bit - but his winning time in the race was actually 4:18, so this wasn't even his fastest run. Unreal.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

nutty... 

great sound track too.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Lopes is "The Man", "The Machine"!!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

rep_1969 said:


> Lopes is "The Man", "The Machine"!!


"The man" developed a reputation for modifying and cutting courses in the late 90s. It's a big part of the reason he became famous in the first place. Not to mention he's probably the most arrogant prick in the industry. He might kick ass on a bike but don't give the man any extra credit. Cheaters suck. (Greg Herbold too)


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> "The man" developed a reputation for modifying and cutting courses in the late 90s. It's a big part of the reason he became famous in the first place. Not to mention he's probably the most arrogant prick in the industry. He might kick ass on a bike but don't give the man any extra credit. Cheaters suck. (Greg Herbold too)


Trolls suck. They smell too.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

wow...uber fast.. Sick riding..


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

ccspecialized said:


> Trolls suck. They smell too.


Hm... pot/kettle? It sounds like he's just trying to spread some information that most might not know about (like myself). There's no denying he is a sick rider, he just happened to gain reputation from other means.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Pretty sure if he was really cheating, he would be disqualified, as far as I know a DH course is marked with tape, you have to stay between the tape, other then that, anything goes.

IMO if a line can be used that is quicker than the "trail" then go for it (if its between the tape). To me this shows creativity with riding.

(edit: I am not a racer, so my knowledge or understanding about racing etiquette could be way out left...)


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

***edit for slow computer***


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Pretty sure if he was really cheating, he would be disqualified, as far as I know a DH course is marked with tape, you have to stay between the tape, other then that, anything goes.
> 
> IMO if a line can be used that is quicker than the "trail" then go for it (if its between the tape). To me this shows creativity with riding.
> 
> (edit: I am not a racer, so my knowledge or understanding about racing etiquette could be way out left...)


In the late 90s a number of riders made a habit of having their mechanic run up and pull tape stakes to the side or open up holes for them to cut course then fix it after they passed. Most of the courses would weave back and forth across ski slopes so it was easy to cut a corner on the slope if you planned it well. At the 98 7 Springs NORBA Nats Lopes shaved down a big rock garden the night before the race. Greg Herbold won the first DH World Championships in Durango in 90' by cutting the course. And trust me: Brian Lopes is a ******.


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

coldsteele said:


> Man I can't imagine going through Hornet that FAST!


No kidding, you'd have to peel my cold bloody body from a couple of those trees.


----------



## desertrat423 (May 3, 2009)

i would of become one with the trees at around 3:50


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

To go with what Mr. Makalaster is saying,,,,

http://www.site.hbcutthecoursein1990.com/


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I used to hear of team mechanics moving rocks the night before but I never heard someone accused of moving the tape for Lopes and then moving it back.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

Iggz said:


> To go with what Mr. Makalaster is saying,,,,
> 
> http://www.site.hbcutthecoursein1990.com/


What the hell happened to you this weekend? Why didn't you start?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Mr. Blonde said:


> What the hell happened to you this weekend? Why didn't you start?


Heh, I F'd my hand pretty well on some pretty sweet rox
Didn't break it but definitely not anywhere near rideable :[ 
Had to miss Mt Saint Anne too which totally bummed me out but there's always next year.....


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr. Blonde said:


> "The man" developed a reputation for modifying and cutting courses in the late 90s. It's a big part of the reason he became famous in the first place. Not to mention he's probably the most arrogant prick in the industry. He might kick ass on a bike but don't give the man any extra credit. Cheaters suck. (Greg Herbold too)


Ive been involved in a few kinds of racing. Sadly, if youre not cheating, youre not trying.


----------



## watersnowdirt (Aug 31, 2010)

I *heart* Whistler and a bit of A-Line to GLC drops. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Very talented rider indeed!

But I'd have to agree with the trolls on this one.


----------



## edzwa (Sep 2, 2007)

I had no idea the guy was such a ****** he might be a dam good rider but I now have absolute zero respect for him cheaters are the biggest losers IMO.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Iggz said:


> To go with what Mr. Makalaster is saying,,,,
> 
> http://www.site.hbcutthecoursein1990.com/


Ok, I had a look at that site, and while I can't speak personally for or against Lopes, I do have beef with some of the crap that guy is spouting lol.

He seems to love hattin on Lopes for is parking...
- If you have a long vehicle, its more polite to park diagonally and take up 2 or 3 spots, than to have 6ft of RV sticking into the road/carpark and make it a royal PITA for others to drive past. Seen plenty of people here do it with big RV's, trucks with trailers etc.
- Being pi$$y that he has a nice bimmer and can park at the front door of the shimano HQ, awww muffin, jealousy is weak.
- Punching his wife? Yeah ok if he got all wife beater after a couple beer when she refused to make dinner then yeah, not cool, but she challenged him to go boxing at a ring and they all put on the right gear, IMO at that point punching her is part of the game and not wife beating perse...

The guy maybe a dushe (never met him), and he may have moved course markers, but in that website they just slag him (and wonder why he's trying to sue) and don't provide a shred of proof about this "cheating", they just talk about it.


----------



## runjhike (Aug 24, 2008)

Link's not working


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

runjhike said:


> Link's not working


Lopes probably sued.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

runjhike said:


> Link's not working


Both work here...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I looked at the link and not knowing anything about either person I'd say it looks a bit like haterism to me. There might be some ****** red flags, but white glasses, parking bad and no shirt when you're in shape does not a ****** make.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

big_slacker said:


> I looked at the link and not knowing anything about either person I'd say it looks a bit like haterism to me. There might be some ****** red flags, but white glasses, parking bad and no shirt when you're in shape does not a ****** make.


Tip of the iceberg my friend. The people that need to know know. Some things have to be held in confidence by those that were there. Talk to Lopes sometime. He'll tell you how awesome he is.

Oh yeah: No trolling. More like a wrecking ball. Here to destroy a thread glorifying this jerk. BTW: There's dozens of WC guys that could spank Lopes on the Air DH. The only reason he wins is because no one else gives a crap. It's always the weekend before a WC race and it's a crazy fast course. None of the guys that could beat him are stupid enough to take that risk.


----------



## lowellbarrett (Aug 30, 2007)

*Lame Trolling, Mr Wrecking Ball*

I believe the guy posted the link saying that it was insanely fast. Your dove in for no good reason, because it is.

Beat it.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Blonde said:


> In the late 90s a number of riders made a habit of having their mechanic run up and pull tape stakes to the side or open up holes for them to cut course then fix it after they passed. Most of the courses would weave back and forth across ski slopes so it was easy to cut a corner on the slope if you planned it well. At the 98 7 Springs NORBA Nats Lopes shaved down a big rock garden the night before the race. Greg Herbold won the first DH World Championships in Durango in 90' by cutting the course. And trust me: Brian Lopes is a ******.


I did that race! Expert XC, anyway. But I do remember some of the pros being pretty pzzed some one had moved some rocks around on the DH coarse.:thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

smoking....amazing...I am in Whistler right now and can appreciate the speed


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

No one's gonna comment on Bryn's scrubs on upper A Line? Don't get me wrong...Lopes goes fast as hell, but Bryn is f'ing blazing in front of Lopes on the upper section.

Ya'll can go go about your Herbold/Lopes hatin' now. Continue on.....

Cheers,
EB


----------



## edzwa (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi
I just posted a link to a vid that I thought people would enjoy and I think a lot of people did. I would have posted it no matter who was riding I in no way meant to "glorify" Mr. Lopes. I don’t really care about where he finishes in any race I didn’t even know he was a downhiller till I saw this vid I thought he was a free rider lol.
Like it or not it is a awesome video showing some awesome riding.

Ed


----------



## warpaint (Mar 31, 2010)

so a lopez link is when you take off your shirt, put on your white sunglasses, and punch your wife in the face all while you are cutting the course. you have to admit the guy has talent like tiger woods. a hole on a line


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Iggz said:


> To go with what Mr. Makalaster is saying,,,,
> 
> http://www.site.hbcutthecoursein1990.com/


is that a joke? hating on the guy cuz he has a nice car or wears no shirt or double parks his rv? i bet that guy hates alot of people.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Mr. Blonde said:


> "The man" developed a reputation for modifying and cutting courses in the late 90s. It's a big part of the reason he became famous in the first place. Not to mention he's probably the most arrogant prick in the industry. He might kick ass on a bike but don't give the man any extra credit. Cheaters suck. (Greg Herbold too)


I was referring to his riding skills, not to his "human" skills. Last I heard it was still legal to have an opinion in this country. If you want to hate on him then more power to you. It sounds like you have some personal history with this guy.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Ok, I had a look at that site, and while I can't speak personally for or against Lopes, I do have beef with some of the crap that guy is spouting lol.
> 
> He seems to love hattin on Lopes for is parking...
> - If you have a long vehicle, its more polite to park diagonally and take up 2 or 3 spots, than to have 6ft of RV sticking into the road/carpark and make it a royal PITA for others to drive past. Seen plenty of people here do it with big RV's, trucks with trailers etc.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

All this hate is making me respect Brian Lopes as a man all the more. Good work haters :thumbsup: Everything I've read sounds like a couple of people who have nothing better to do than talk sh** about someone 10x better than they are. Allegations of cheating without proof = weak ****


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

BTW, Brian Lopes just turned 39 a couple weeks ago. Needless to say,he's faster than 99.9% of the folks on bikes.


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

K.O.S King of Scrub. Who cares about the guy he rides bicycles fast that is all that matters on this forum.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

http://www.site.hbcutthecoursein1990.com/Team.html

1/4 way down,whats with the attacks on Schley


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

just because he halls ass doesn't mean he's any less of a prick.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

Such a sick video!

BTW, we watched Lopes cut the course at CO Crankworx SuperD two years ago. Ross still beat him but he definitely is a slick ****er who is hella fast.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

ebxtreme said:


> No one's gonna comment on Bryn's scrubs on upper A Line?


That was what I took away from that vid. The vid looked doctored he was soooooo smooth out there. Front wheel setting down ever so gently and the rear touching down 40' later...

Speed is impressive. Sorta. Smoothness much more so.

MC


----------



## sjordan72 (Jan 16, 2005)

Jeeeezus. I was there 3 weeks before Crankworx. The tree section is very tight and rutted. He made it look like it was 6 feet wide and smooth.

BTW, I sat at a table with Lopes (and Bobke) at a fundraiser for the So Cal Hight School MTB league late last year. He was super cool and friendly. He was there for free, and donated some signed product for the raffle. He's OK in my book.


----------

